

Why Java is a better choice than using Python on Google App Engine  - ccpill
http://www.byteonic.com/2009/why-java-is-a-better-choice-than-using-python-on-google-app-engine/

======
catch404
Not very detailed, it only touches on a few library's. The data access issue
shouldn't be a huge issue if using the Django model anyway.

Worse case scenario - you move to self hosting using the open source version
(don't have the link handy), or you refactor your well designed data access
layer to support a new platform.

